# My little Orion



## zie (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, last Tuesday, my best friend and I were walking around town (we take walks late at night) and a girl she knew drove up next to us and asked if we knew of anyone who lost a kitten. Honestly, I'm unsure of his age FOR SURE, but he appears to be between 4-6 months old.

She said that a week before, she opened her door and he just ran into her house. She kept him and did all she could to find his home. She didn't find anything, but she's moving and couldn't keep him. I took him for the night and was supposed to take him to the humane society the next day but...I just couldn't. I fell in love, lol. 

So, without boring you further, here are some pictures, and a video of my little fur baby. Can anyone take a guess at how old he is?

Also, yes, I will be getting him neutered very soon, and he will NOT be declawed.


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

I would say 5 or 6 months maybe. He's awful pretty. Tinkerbell is 5 months. Your cat looks exactly like what Tinkerbell's siblings looked like but none of them survived. They were all orange like that though.


----------



## zie (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks. :3 He is my handsome little man. And he's quite the lover, too, which just makes me completely happy. My dog is more of my grandpa's dog, so I'm completely excited to have a pet that loves _me_, lol.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

He's darling!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

He's a cutie!!


----------



## christypooh402 (Jul 7, 2011)

He's definately adorable! And your photos of him are fabulous!! Great closeups! Tonks is about 4 months, and they look to be about the same size.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

What a cutie pie! Awww!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Awww, what an adorable boy! We have a lot of orange kitty lovers here on the Forum, including myself of course. 

I'm so glad you kept him and are giving him a great home. He might not have had such good luck if you had taken him to the shelter.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

He's a cutie! :love2


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Yay you kept him. He is so cute and I love orange kitties. Congrats!!!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

What a little cutie! To me, he look's 4-6 month's old. Beautiful photo's aswell So glad you took him in! Who couldn't resist a little face like that. Who could take him to the Humane Society? Not me for sure! I think no one could!


----------

